# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  NrvII, HKL 80, kuvia 9.12.2006

## Rattivaunu

Toisessa ketjussa olikin jo maininta vaunun (HKL 80) näkymisestä kaupungilla 9.12.2006 puolenpäivän aikoihin. Myös kameramies oli liikenteessä samoilla hetkillä ja sen ansiosta foorumia seuraaville on nyt tilaisuus katsoa ainutkertaisia kuvia.
Vaunussa on vielä paljon viimeisteltävää eikä sisäkuvia ole saatavilla vielä vähään aikaan. Nyt katsellaan ulkopintoja.

----------


## otto s

> Vaunussa on vielä paljon viimeisteltävää eikä sisäkuvia ole saatavilla vielä vähään aikaan. Nyt katsellaan ulkopintoja.


Minä havaitsin sen taas tuossa viimeviikolla.Sisälle pääsin kyllä käymään,mutta kuvia ei vielä saa ottaa,mutta Tammikuussa sekin onnistuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunussa on vielä paljon viimeisteltävää eikä sisäkuvia ole saatavilla vielä vähään aikaan.


Nyt "se vähä aika" on kulunut ja sisäkuviakin pystytään esittelemään. Kuvat on otettu Suomen Raitiotieseuran ajelulla HKL-Raitioliikenteen ystävällisellä myötävaikutuksella. Kiitos raitioliikenneyksikölle!

----------


## Jazu

Kiva. Vaunu pyörii kutosella kait useamminkin. Olisi hienoa päästä sillä  kouluaamuna tyylillä opiskelemaan. Miksiköhän muuten ensisijoitus oli juuri kuutoselle?

----------


## otto s

Vaikea sanoa.Olisi luullut sen tulevan ensimmäiseksi 10:lle tai korkeintaan 4:lle.Keskiviikkona saattaa ajaa uudestaan kaupallisessa liikenteessä.Tänään ja huomenna on/oli tilausajoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän 6 johdu ihan siitä että se kulkee VH:n ohi kätevästi. Kyseessähän oli vain yksi kierros ikään kuin testausmielessä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Eiköhän 6 johdu ihan siitä että se kulkee VH:n ohi kätevästi. Kyseessähän oli vain yksi kierros ikään kuin testausmielessä.


Onhan 80 käytetty 8, jos uskon näkemääni jonain aamuna 9 jälkeen, kun näin 80 Helsinginkadulla menossa halliin Linnanmäen suuntaan eli Sörkää päin.

----------

